# What are the probabilities for each COLL case?



## 4Chan (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know how to figure this out, and I've been curious for a while.
I'm thinking that it's not 1/40 (1/42?) for each COLL case, but I have no knowledge of puzzle theory.

Do some cases occur more often than other cases?
For example, will I have a sune with all corners permuted more times than an L case with diagonal corner swap?

I've done a cursory search to no avail. d:

Does someone have this information?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not certain, but I think that they all have the same probability except for two H cases and the adj PLL case.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 14, 2009)

Corner orientation is 1:27, permutation is 1:6, makes 1:162 (the chance for a CxLL skip)

OLL-C skip is 1:27, H case 2:27 and the rest are 4:27 each.
No permut and diagonal permut are 1:6 and adjacent permut is 2:3 (4:6).

From that you can calculate the probabilitys for each case...


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

